# 2023 Nissan Z Order Guide Leaked



## AutoGuide.com (Sep 3, 2020)

We thought some folks would be interested in this. The Canadian order guild for the 2023 Nissan Z leaked over on the New Nissan Z forum and Nissan Canada has since confirmed that it's accurate. There's still no pricing and Nissan USA's offerings may differ slightly, but this is the first detailed look at how buyers will be able to option the new Z.









BREAKING: 2023 Nissan Z Order Guide Leaked


Courtesy one of our NewNissanZ members here, we now have an early version of the Z order guide from Nissan Canada. Just yesterday a few members posted here that they had talked to dealers and that the guides were incoming. According to dealer sources, pricing will be available in early March.




www.newnissanz.com


----------

